# Problems marking floor, need suggestions.



## ktflem (May 2, 2017)

Need an alternative to gaff tape! [Ik the horror...] I'm the stage manager for a church camp, and the floor of the building we're in is always covered in red dirt [Oklahoma]. This makes taping the stage or floor near impossible. We've found a way around taping cords, we just can't mark the stage for when we need to move the worship set every afternoon.

Need a non-permanent solution! The stage is wood just fyi.

Thanks!


----------



## RonHebbard (May 2, 2017)

ktflem said:


> Need an alternative to gaff tape! [Ik the horror...] I'm the stage manager for a church camp, and the floor of the building we're in is always covered in red dirt [Oklahoma]. This makes taping the stage or floor near impossible. We've found a way around taping cords, we just can't mark the stage for when we need to move the worship set every afternoon.
> 
> Need a non-permanent solution! The stage is wood just fyi.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you speaking of one or two points, or forty? If it's only two or three points, are flat-head brass wood screws a possibility either at the locations themselves or out at the edges as references for a couple of quick chalk lines? Brass screws are useful for not rusting and staining.
One theatre I worked in had four brass screws in a diamond configuration denoting the center of their curtain line. Those four screws were there for decades through several sandings and refinishings.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## lwinters630 (May 2, 2017)

Black thumb tacks


----------



## Van (May 2, 2017)

Even Red dirt goes away with a damp cloth...
Saying that as an Oklahoma Native. Laying gaff on a clean floor should yield no issues. Other than that, yeah you'd be looking at a permanent solution like, sanding down the spike spots, painting a dot on the floor then re-covering with clear finish.
'Course if its Camp Eagan you're going to need waterproof Gaff tape and a bigger boat...


----------



## ktflem (May 2, 2017)

lwinters630 said:


> Black thumb tacks


This may work, great idea! Thanks!


----------



## ktflem (May 2, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> Are you speaking of one or two points, or forty? If it's only two or three points, are flat-head brass wood screws a possibility either at the locations themselves or out at the edges as references for a couple of quick chalk lines? Brass screws are useful for not rusting and staining.
> One theatre I worked in had four brass screws in a diamond configuration denoting the center of their curtain line. Those four screws were there for decades through several sandings and refinishings.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard



About 20 points. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 13, 2017)

Grease pencil?


----------



## venuetech (May 14, 2017)

Chalk.
If you need short term scuff protection, lightly hair spray the chalk.
Both would clean up with a wet mop.

Idea but never have tried : use novelty hair color sprays. Test in a out of the way location.


----------

